# Siba's Pedigree: Are you related?



## wykvlvr (Aug 23, 2016)

Her mothers sire is the well known London so there will be lots of poodles related to her including my Twilight


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

This is all quite new to me. London was absolutely beautiful. Our babies have got some good blood in them! 😁








London The Standard Poodle Fan Page


London The Standard Poodle Fan Page၊ Fort Lauderdale, FL .နှစ်သက်သူ ၂,၉၁၈ ဦး · ၂ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် . Top winning Black Male Poodle (all varieties) in the American Kennel Club history.




www.facebook.com


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

My friend actually owns Siba's mother, Rosie!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry, ,,,,,, grandmother!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Now I have to dig out Renns pedigree


----------

